# Windows 10: System friert ein bei „Nach geänderter Hardware suchen“ (Geräte-Manager)



## Divionis (27. Oktober 2017)

*Windows 10: System friert ein bei „Nach geänderter Hardware suchen“ (Geräte-Manager)*

Liebes Forum,

seit über zwei Jahren mache ich nun leider mit meinem selbstgebauten Rechner an dem Problem herum...:
Das Auführen der Routine „Nach geänderter Hardware suchen“ (im Menü „Aktion“ des Geräte-Managers (Systemsteuerung)) führt reproduzierbar (!) zum Einfrieren meines Systems (Windows 10, (immer noch...) Build 10240).
Nun möchte ich das natürlich nicht jeden Tag machen, und auch das Einstöpseln eines neuen USB-Stifts kann mein System gut abhaben, nur tippe ich mal – und das ist mein eigentliches Problem bzw. wird es mehr und mehr! –, daß das, was diese Funktion verhindert, auch der Grund dafür ist, daß ich seit jetzt fast zwei (!) Jahren KEINE HÖHERE Wiindows-10-Version als das (erste) Build 10240 hinbekomme.
Ich habe bereits zigmal versucht, über alle möglichen Kanäle die Version hochzunehmen...: vergeblich! Kurz vor der Ende des Prozesses bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung („Es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.“) und den Hinweis, daß die alte Windows-Version wiederhergestellt wird. Langsam geht es an die „Substanz“, will heißen: wichtige Sicherheitsaktualisierungen sind nur noch für höhere Windows-10-Versionen verfügbar.
Ich kann zwar zwar mit meinen üblichen Anwendungen einigermaßen normal arbgeiten, habe aber neben den beschriebenen Sicherheitsrisiken natürlich auch das Problem, daß ich fast alle Windows-10-Kinderkrankheiten auch immer noch mit mir „rumschleppe“...  

Typische Kandidaten für Hardware-Konflikte bzw. Inkompatibilitäten sind ja DVD-Laufwerke bzw. -Brenner. Aber die habe ich (zumindest geräteseitig) bereits abgeklemmt, ohne daß sich etwas geändert hätte. Eine USB-Tastatur kann ja wohl kaum die Ursache sein.
Bevor ich noch einmal eine richtig systematische Fehlersuche anfange, möchte ich mir von Euch gerne bestätigen lassen, daß es eine Verbindung zwischen dem Einfrieren bei „Nach geänderter Hardware suchen“ und dem Scheitern der Aktualisierung von Windows 10 gibt.
Ist ja vielleicht nur meine persönliche Theorie, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß bei einem so tiefen Eingriff in das Betriebssystem wie der Aktualisierung auf eine höhere (Build-) Version nicht GENAU DIESE ROUTINE (also „Nach geänderter Hardware suchen“) abläuft! Würde ja auch Sinn machen, daß man sich nach einer tiefgreifenden Aktualisierung als System noch mal vergewissert: „He, was hängt denn so alles an Peripherie an mir dran?“

Meine Theorie also ist, daß der Schlüssel zu diesem Einfrier-Problem bei „Nach geänderter Hardware suchen“ auch der Schlüssel zu meinem Win-10-Aktualisierungsproblem ist. Wenn Ihr mir das bestätigen könntet, würde sich das Problem m. E. schon einmal deutlich eingrenzen lassen.
Eine Idee wäre, ob der Grund für Abstürze bzw. Hardware-Konflikte nicht irgendwo in der Ereignisanzeige mitgeloggt wird?
Oder vielleicht hat ein SATA-Port auf der Hauptplatine einen „Hau“?

Vielen Dank schon im voraus für Eure Bestätigung (oder vielleicht auch Nichtbestätigung...     ).

Viele Grüße
Divionis


Mein System: 

Hauptplatine:  ASRock Z97 Extreme9
Prozessor/CPU:  Intel i7-4790K Box (Sockel 1150, 22nm, BX80646I74790K)
Graphikkarte:  – (Graphikprozessor der Hauptplatine!)
Netzteil:  Be Quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
Festplatte:  Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST3000DM001)
SSD-Festplatte:  Crucial MX100 512GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT512MX100SSD1)
CPU-Kühler:  Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B (BW)
Arbeitsspeicher:  G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX)
DVD-/CD-Laufwerk:  Lite-On iHDS-118
Blue-Ray-fähiger DVD-/ CD-Brenner:  LG BH16NS40
MultimediaFunktionsblende:  Sempre MP-3 5.25" MultiFrontpanel Kartenleser All in One, 1x USB2.0, 2x USB3.0, 1x eSATA, 1x Firwire, HD Audio, SDHC/SDXC
Gehäuse:  Be quiet! Silent Base 800


----------



## XT1024 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Windows 10: System friert ein bei „Nach geänderter Hardware suchen“ (Geräte-Manager)*



Divionis schrieb:


> seit über zwei Jahren mache ich nun leider mit meinem selbstgebauten Rechner an dem Problem herum...:


Eine Neuinstallation ist zu abwegig? Ich meine zwei Jahre gegen, wenn es lange dauert, ein paar Stunden? 



> Bevor ich noch einmal eine richtig systematische Fehlersuche anfange


... und noch mehr Zeit verschwende?
Ich bin mir sicher könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Fehlersuche länger dauert als eine Neuinstallation mit Datensicherung, Wiederherstellung und sonstiger Einrichtung.


> Ich habe bereits zigmal versucht, über alle möglichen Kanäle die Version hochzunehmen


Die Version hochzu... was?


----------



## Divionis (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Windows 10: System friert ein bei „Nach geänderter Hardware suchen“ (Geräte-Manager)*

Hallo, XT1024,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.



XT1024 schrieb:


> Eine Neuinstallation ist zu abwegig? Ich meine zwei Jahre gegen, wenn es lange dauert, ein paar Stunden?



Wer arbeitet schon mit dem jungfräulichen Ergebnis einer Neuinstallation? Ich habe das in zigstundenlanger Kleinarbeit umgemodelt, damit man mit dem Ding überhaupt vernünftig arbeiten kann (z. B. den Cortana-Quatsch abgeschaltet etc.).
Ja, die Neuinstallation möchte ich ums Verrecken vermeiden und glaube auch nicht, daß das Problem, wenn es WIRKLICH ein Hardware-Problem ist, dadurch besser wird...




XT1024 schrieb:


> ... und noch mehr Zeit verschwende?
> Ich bin mir sicher könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Fehlersuche länger dauert als eine Neuinstallation mit Datensicherung, Wiederherstellung und sonstiger Einrichtung.



Tja, die reelle Gefahr, die ich sehe, ist die, daß ich die oben beschriebenen zig Stunden aufwende und dann mit EXAKT demselben Problem wieder dasitze. Und damit ist unter Strich noch deutlich mehr Zeit weg!   



XT1024 schrieb:


> Die Version hochzu... was?



Hochzunehmen, von einer älteren Versionsnummer auf eine höhere bzw. die aktuelle! Nicht „hochnehmen“ i. S. v. „eine Bank hochnehmen“ natürlich...   

Viele Grüße
Divionis


----------



## Grestorn (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Windows 10: System friert ein bei „Nach geänderter Hardware suchen“ (Geräte-Manager)*



Divionis schrieb:


> Wer arbeitet schon mit dem jungfräulichen Ergebnis einer Neuinstallation? Ich habe das in zigstundenlanger Kleinarbeit umgemodelt, damit man mit dem Ding überhaupt vernünftig arbeiten kann (z. B. den Cortana-Quatsch abgeschaltet etc.).



Ich weiß ja nicht, was Du genau gemacht hast. Aber gerade, wenn Du versucht hast, Windows mit Third-Party Tools oder irgendwelchen Registry Tricks aus dem Netz  zu "zähmen", dann hast Du u.U. auch schon die Ursache für Dein Problem. 

Cortana kann man wunderbar ignorieren oder auch abschalten, dazu muss man kein externes Tool verwenden. Die Paranoia zu Anfang von Win10 hat unzähligen Menschen eine unzählige Menge an Zeit gekostet - für nichts und wieder nichts. Cortana tut nicht weh, überträgt auch nicht mehr ins Netz als die Google Suche (die nutzt Du schon, oder?  ) und hört bei Dir zu hause auch nicht ständig mit. 

Nur meine Meinung. Ich würde mit einer Neuinstallation Tabula Rasa machen und mich dann mal damit auseinandersetzen, wie man die Features von Win 10 sinnvoll einsetzt (ja, auch das Startmenü!) und nicht auf Teufel komm raus mit Tools, die sich tief ins System eingraben und alles mögliche anstellen, sich wieder alles irgendwie zurechthackt.


----------



## Divionis (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Windows 10: System friert ein bei „Nach geänderter Hardware suchen“ (Geräte-Manager)*

Hallo, Grestorn,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, was Du genau gemacht hast. Aber gerade, wenn Du versucht hast, Windows mit Third-Party Tools oder irgendwelchen Registry Tricks aus dem Netz  zu "zähmen", dann hast Du u.U. auch schon die Ursache für Dein Problem.



Nein (*lach!*), trifft nicht zu... Ich habe nichts „verbogen“, sondern nur ein bißchen „windows-7-liker“ gemacht.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Cortana kann man wunderbar ignorieren oder auch abschalten, dazu muss man kein externes Tool verwenden. Die Paranoia zu Anfang von Win10 hat unzähligen Menschen eine unzählige Menge an Zeit gekostet - für nichts und wieder nichts. Cortana tut nicht weh, überträgt auch nicht mehr ins Netz als die Google Suche (die nutzt Du schon, oder?  ) und hört bei Dir zu hause auch nicht ständig mit.



Trifft auch alles nicht zu...: Alles (mit Anleitung aus dem Netz, aber OHNE Programm) mit Bordmitteln erledigt. Wie gesagt...: Ich habe nichts „,verbogen“!



Grestorn schrieb:


> Nur meine Meinung. Ich würde mit einer Neuinstallation Tabula Rasa machen und mich dann mal damit auseinandersetzen, wie man die Features von Win 10 sinnvoll einsetzt (ja, auch das Startmenü!) und nicht auf Teufel komm raus mit Tools, die sich tief ins System eingraben und alles mögliche anstellen, sich wieder alles irgendwie zurechthackt.



Ich will kein „Tool“, sondern nur wissen, ob bei der Aktualisierungsroutine (z. B. u. a. über den „Windows-10-Update-Assistent“) auch die Routine „Nach geänderter Hardware suchen“ aufgerufen wird (was m. E. ja durchaus Sinn machen würde).

Vielen Dank schon im voraus für Eure neuerlichen Antworten.

Viele Grüße
Divionis


----------



## Grestorn (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Windows 10: System friert ein bei „Nach geänderter Hardware suchen“ (Geräte-Manager)*

Ganz ohne externem Tool "Win7-like" gemacht? Also auch ohne ClassicShell und so nem Zeugs? Das wäre bemerkenswert. 

Wenn es kein HW-Problem ist, dann dürfte vermutlich irgendein Treiber die Ursache für den Crash sein. Dummerweise kann das auch ein Treiber sein, der zu einer gar nicht mehr aktiven HW passt - denn Windows frägt beim Durchsuchen nach neuer Hardware ja auch die Treiber von derzeit nicht vorhandener Hardware.

Wenn aber das Feature Update crasht, dass ja de Fakto eine Neuinstallation mit anschließender Übernahme der Profile und installierten Programme ist, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen HW Defekt eher noch größer. Denn dabei sollten Custom-Treiber der alten Installation gar nicht mehr zum Zuge kommen. 

Ich würde ein Image-Backup auf eine externe Platte machen und dann einfach mal eine Neuinstallation ganz von 0 (also mit Platte neu formatieren) versuchen. Wenn die gelingt, dann ist wenigstens recht wahrscheinlich, dass die HW ok ist. Dann musst Du Deine Installationen und Anpassungen zwar wiederholen, aber auch da würde ich Dir erst mal den Tipp geben, zu schauen ob Du es auch mit der neuesten Win10 Variante wirklich noch für so unerlässlich hältst, Dein System auf Win7 zu trimmen. Letztlich hilfst Du Dir mit dieser Beharrungskraft nicht, zu zögerst nur das unvermeidliche weiter raus.


----------



## XT1024 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Windows 10: System friert ein bei „Nach geänderter Hardware suchen“ (Geräte-Manager)*

Dann halt Sicherung erstellen, Neuinstallation, Ergebnis vergleichen und  wenn das Problem überraschend doch nicht die Software war und wenn es  noch Spaß macht, die Sicherung wiederherstellen und dann, wo auch immer, auf Fehlersuche gehen.

Das wär nicht der erste Fall, der es sich nur selbst schwerer als nötig macht, ewig einen Fehler sucht und am Ende doch beim Unvermeidbaren landet (oder es halt so lässt).


Divionis schrieb:


> Wer arbeitet schon mit dem jungfräulichen  Ergebnis einer Neuinstallation?


Ich nicht, ich verschwende aber auch nicht mehr Zeit als nötig mit irgendwelchen Spielereien, die nach großen updates zu wiederholen sind.
Mit meiner Sammlung diverser .reg und Batchdateien treibe ich dem schon die zweitgrößten Störfaktoren aus.

Anpassungen so weit es geht automatisieren, dann stört auch eine Neuinstallation nicht mehr so sehr.
Oder was machst du, wenn diese nicht zu vermeiden ist?


----------



## Divionis (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Windows 10: System friert ein bei „Nach geänderter Hardware suchen“ (Geräte-Manager)*

Liebes Forum,

vielen Dank für Eure Nachrichten.

Da ich jetzt gerade endlich die Zeit habe, das ganze Problem wirklich systematisch aufzuarbeiten, gibt es Neues zu berichten...:
Ich dachte, ich reproduziere erst einmal mein Einfrieren durch Aufruf der Routine „Nach geänderter Hardware suchen“, doch siehe da...: Nach Markieren des Rechnernamens im Geräte-Manager und Anklicken des entsprechenden Menübefehls durchzuckte nur eine kurze Aktualisierung die Liste der vorhandenen Geräte, sonst geschah nichts! Wei ich’s kaum glauben konnte, hab’ ich den Vorgang mehrfach wiederholt...: jedesmal dasselbe Ergebnis!
Auf jeden Fall kein Einfrieren mehr! Allerdings schien das System seine Anschlußmöglichkeiten auch nicht wirklich „durchsucht“ zu haben...
Aha, dachte ich mir, das ist neu!
Gleich nahm ich mir vor, eine andere Aktion zu versuchen, die seit Windows 10 (bzw. mit dem neuen Rechner, es kann ja immer noch ein Hardware-Problem sein!) nie geklappt hatte, nämlich der Installation der Software zu meiner Tastastur Logitech G15 (OK, ich weiß, das ist nicht mehr die neueste, aber ich mag sie!). X Versionen lang hatte ich probiert, die Software dazu auf dem Rechner zu installieren...: Ergebnis war immer das Einfrieren nach etwa zwei Dritteln des Installationsprozesses, und zwar in der gleichen Weise wie beim Aufruf der Routine  „Nach geänderter Hardware suchen“. Und, oh Wunder, auch hier: Die Installation lief klaglos durch, ohne die kleinste Fehlermeldung!

Nun wurde ich übermütig und habe erneut den Windows-Update-Assistenten aufgerufen. Das Ding läuft ja immer ewig, weil ja leider jedesmal die kompletten Installationsdateien aus dem Netz heruntergeladen werden (eine Variante mit Installationsmedium scheint es beim Aktualisieren auf eine höhere Windows-10-Version ja leider nicht zu geben...). Hier allerdings: zu früh gefreut!   
Nach wie vor bekomme ich den Fehler mit dem Code 0x8007001F.
Das nächste, was ich machen werde, ist, einmal die Anschlüsse an den SATA-Ports durchzutauschen. Habe gelesen, daß das bei einigen die Lösung gebracht hat.

Für weitere Tips bleibe ich natürlich offen und dankbar!   

Viele Grüße
Divionis


----------



## Divionis (3. November 2017)

*AW: Windows 10: System friert ein bei „Nach geänderter Hardware suchen“ (Geräte-Manager)*

Liebes Forum,

es gibt NOCH MAL Neuigkeiten – der November scheint mein Glückmonat zu werden (vielleicht sollt’ ich mal Lotto spielen!       ):

Nach zwei weiteren fehlgeschlagenen Versuchen dachte ich mir, ich taste mich einmal ganz langsam an die Sache heran, indem ich erst mal die nächste Version (1511) ansteuere. Und da es mir zu blöd war, bei der Verwendung des Windows-Update-Assistenten jedesmal den ganzen Schlonz wieder aus dem Netz herunterladen zu müssen, was die Sache ja nicht gerade verkürzt, habe ich mir die ISO-Datei für die Aktualisierung auf V. 1511 besorgt und mir eine DVD gebrannt.
Dann habe ich das Ganze angestoßen...: Es lief EWIGKEITEN, aber stetig durch. Bis die 91%-Grenze kam, an der das Ding ewig gerödelt hat! Ich dachte schon, mal wieder Endstation, aber siehe da...: Von da an fuhr (wie das ja auch jeweils angekündigt wird) das System mehrmals herunter und – ich kann’s immer noch nicht fassen!!! – tatsächlich fehlerfrei durch.
Der Aktualisierungsprozeß lief dann offensichtlich so ab, daß die Aktualisierungsroutine vom ISO-Abbild „gemerkt“ hat, daß es inzwischen neue Versionen als die 1511 gibt. Ich mußte „unterwegs“ dann auch mehrmals die AGB bestätigen, was dann wohl jeweils den Sprung auf die nächsthöhere Version abgebildet hat.
Zwar hat es mir schon von dem einen oder anderen Programm die Anbindung an die (z. T. außerhalb der Standardspeicherorte liegenden) Konfigurationsdateien „zerhauen“, aber der Aufwand war natürlich ein deutlich geringerer als bei einer „Grünen-Wiesen-Installation“!

Das einzige etwas Ärgerliche ist, daß mir Windows 10 von meinem Standardbenutzerverzeichnis ein Doppel angelegt hat, das denselben Benutzernamen mit dem Zusatz „.<Rechnername>“ trägt.
Vorerst habe ich jetzt eben alles aus dem ursprünglichen Benutzerverzeichnis in dieses neu angelegte hineinkopiert, 95% der Anwendungen laufen jetzt auch wieder rund, bei M$-Office muß ich noch ein bißchen rumfummeln (Excel).
Weiß nicht, ob ich wenn alles übernommen wurde, das ursprüngliche Benutzerverzeichnis löschen kann (indem ich einfach den betreffenden Benutzer lösche) und dann das neue Verzeichnis/den neuen Benutzer umbenennen kann, indem ich den Zusatz wegnehme. Falls das nicht geht, bleibt’s halt so... – der Rechner soll ja kein Selbstzweck, sondern nur Mittel zum Zweck sein!

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall noch einmal für Eure Hilfe und Eure Ideen!

Der Erfolg war m. E. ein zweistufiger:
1) Zunächst bin ich immer noch fest überzeugt, daß der Wegfall des Fehlers beim Aufruf der Routine „Nach geänderter Hardware suchen“ die Voraussetzung für das fehlerfreie Durchlaufen von a) dem Installationsprogramm für die Software meiner Logitech G15 und b) auch der Windows-Aktualisierung war.
2) Die Verwendung der ISO-Datei und (vielleicht?) das Ansetzen auf exakt einer Versionsstufe über meiner bis gestern „aktuellen“ Uraltversion haben ein stabiles Durchlaufen der Aktualisierung ermöglicht.

Vielleicht helfen ja dem einen oder anderen diese Anhaltspunkte bei ähnlichen Problemen!

Viele Grüße
Divionis


----------

